# whats your largerest piranha



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i just looked at the post with the 15" red and it made me curious mine arnt nothing special about 3" for now but i bet some of you guys have some big p's out there


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

My biggest P is about 7" or so. Its nothing big but I love my Tern


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

15" red?

Link it, I have never heard of one over 12"


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

grosse gurke said:


> 15" red?
> 
> Link it, I have never heard of one over 12"


 Exactly...link to Pix...

Check my gallery for pix of 11" red...


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I had a red that was nearly 11". He was kind of a chump though.

My largest fish now is a geryi that's 8-9".


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

12in or so rhom.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforms/index.php?act=st&f=18&t=43143

i dont know if this will work havent posted a link before


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

My biggest fish is a Red at about 6".


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

look under "the review and revision genera of piranhas"
the post is "largest piranha" sorry i dont know how to posted the link
check it out its a monster


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Click to see P-Fury thread on this in Review and Revision-Genera of Piranhas

Click to see the pics of this fish on predatoryfish.net


----------



## water boy (Jan 15, 2004)

Well since you asked what my biggest piranha is, i have a 2'' RB...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

mine is a 4" purple spilo


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

6-7" S. Marginatus


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I had 4 11-12" Caribas and 1 11" Rhom 4 years ago...atm my biggest Ps are a 8" Rhom and 8" Cariba :nod: ...!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My largest piranha is an 8 inch TL (give or take half an inch) natt.

So I guess I'm half-way to the world-record: give me a few decades, and I'll post some pictures once he's king of the redbelly world...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

12.5 to 13 inch Piraya......


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

9"+ RBP


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

8" XINGU RHOM


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

10+ Inch Rhombeus


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

7" Ternz but am waiting on 8-9" piraya which will be my biggest just as long as he makes the trip tomorrow.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

13"+ Ternetzi!!! Also a 12" Cariba


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

21inch red and 19 inch rhom all from the amazon bason


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

> 21inch red and 19 inch rhom all from the amazon bason










a rbp 21inch give pics !!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

jackburton said:


> 21inch red and 19 inch rhom all from the amazon bason










!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i have a huge.....well kinda huge.....ok just decent sized 8" red..but he thinks he's a foot long :laugh:

Joe


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i have a wild red that i bougth from ash that is about 9 inches.....


----------



## Piranha Boy (Feb 27, 2004)

Mine is 11" and has been that size for over four years now. He grew very quickly in the first couple years but it doesn't appear the RBP can get any larger. Would love to see some pix of these 15" and 21" fish.









Sometimes it's hard to tell a pacu from their cousins the piranha as they can reach unbelievable sizes but a RB larger than 11" just has to be seen to be believed.......









This guy is 11".....


----------



## R-K (Feb 25, 2004)

11" red, sorry fot bad Quality :sad:


----------



## R-K (Feb 25, 2004)

Btw, the 14" ones are probably P. caribe, they tend to grow larger than the Nattereri. I"ve seen them myself couple of years ago, two of them in a 300 gallon tank in a petstore, both about 25,..yes 25 years old, dont know if they still live


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> 21inch red and 19 inch rhom all from the amazon bason


You can't just drop a bomb like that and not post pics. You're killing me.


----------



## R-K (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, gotha take that back about caribe grow larger."Personally" just seen larger caribe than Nattereri


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

I ALSO HAVE A 32INCH PIRAYA FROM THE NILE


----------



## LordOfTheRhoms (Feb 15, 2004)

15" red


----------



## LordOfTheRhoms (Feb 15, 2004)

another


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

jackburton said:


> I ALSO HAVE A 32INCH PIRAYA FROM THE NILE


 I would like to see that.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 16, 2004)

12" rhom!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

My High Back Rhom Is 9 ".


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jackburton said:


> I ALSO HAVE A 32INCH PIRAYA FROM THE NILE


 If you got nothing useful to contribute, then please don't post at all, k?

Thanks...


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i bought what looked like 5 inch Cariba, when i put them in my tank, one owas twice as big as my 5 in red! im guessing my biggest one is 8-9 inches (caribe)


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> i bought what looked like 5 inch Cariba, when i put them in my tank, one owas twice as big as my 5 in red! im guessing my biggest one is 8-9 inches (caribe)


 maybe you are right and you got a 5 inch caribe, but your red you thought was 5" was really 2.5"







just playin :rasp:

Joe


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i dont think i believe that, 21 inches?


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

my biggest is a 9-10" gold spilo he is a beast


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

i have a 9'' rhom from ash







...ohh yea i didn't know they have piraya's in the nile river..lol... i would like to see that :blink:and 32'' man can you post a pic....i would pay to see that


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Genin said:


> redbellyjx said:
> 
> 
> > i bought what looked like 5 inch Cariba, when i put them in my tank, one owas twice as big as my 5 in red! im guessing my biggest one is 8-9 inches (caribe)
> ...


 nah dude, those RBPs were my babies, i measured them like every day, the biggest was 4-5 inches, but now hes dead. the damn caribe ate em


----------



## privatepain (Mar 2, 2004)

LordOfTheRhoms said:


> 15" red


 I've never heard of or seen a red larger than 12". That fish looks pretty massive, i'd like to know just how big it actually is.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

My 7" Purple Diamond Spilo!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

privatepain said:


> LordOfTheRhoms said:
> 
> 
> > 15" red
> ...


 Frank measured it, and confirmed its size being 15, close to 16".
The picture with the measurement must be somewhere in the Pi Sci forum (maybe it's one of the links posted earlier...)


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

LordOfTheRhoms said:


> 15" red


It's funny how a person in Ohio owns the New Jersey Aquarium...









Those pics were taken by a member (HighOctane) from a trip to the New Jersey Aquarium.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Well my Purple Diamond Spilo currently but so to be my red!!


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

10"+ Peruvian Highback Rhom.........









Will be posting pictures later.


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

8 inch RBP (TL), the question is, who bought them big, and who raised them big. i could throw down for a huge fish, but the true craft is raising the beast.


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

good point!!!


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

i have a 13 inch rohm but i cant post ne pix due to my digi.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

ooo too bad, id like to see a pic of that








nice collection you got there. that elong must love being in the 90 all by himself


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

7.5" Gold


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

6 in caribe i want to see that 21 in red, could it possibly be a piraya, but those dont come from the amazon basin, post some pics


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

The kid is obviously lying about a 21 red and the piraya. My largest is a 8"xingu rhom from ash. Pics hopefully tonight


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

My largest one isn't big enough at 12in or so.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Some huge piranhas huh?


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

Let it go, there are no 32 inch Piraya or 21 inch Red.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

7-8" Caribe named "Bull"


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

The largest RBp's that i have are about 8"-9" inches.

They are two mean ass P's. Just last evening they were part of the gang that ripped a new osca into nothingness (If there is a word like that)!!!

The others are a little smaller!!










PS The pictures of the 15" doesn't load???


----------

